# Can you ID this part? From what bike? Chrome nose piece.



## jimsbeercans (May 4, 2021)

Heavy steel not plastic. Judging by the angles would say off a girls bike. But all the attaching holes are from the bottom. Nothing on the sides. Measures about 3 1/2" on the top, 5 1/2" on the bottom.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 4, 2021)

Looks like a bezel for a sears spacelinerhttps://www.google.com/search?source=univ&tbm=isch&q=sears+spaceliner&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjo_pmcgrDwAhWFds0KHWRFDQ0Q7Al6BAgHEE8&biw=1440&bih=826#imgrc=LLDN7THGtC5ltM


----------



## AndyA (May 4, 2021)

F-86 Sabre?


----------



## jimsbeercans (May 4, 2021)

I've searched most of them. they look plastic with attaching side bolts. This doesn't have any. Will continue to dig all the years of Spaceliners. close though.


----------

